# FS: Need a road bike? Trek 1500 SLR 58cm



## davidhowland14 (Jan 3, 2009)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/45900-fs-need-road-bike-trek-1500-slr-58cm.html#post370735


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 19, 2009)

Great deal, the components alone would cost more than what you're asking. This would be a really good bike for someone switching over from mountain biking who doesn't want too spend much.  You might want to try listing this on www.bikeforums.net


----------

